

'Don't Be Evil': Google Uses Its Power Justly, But We Should All Be Afraid - amitagrawal
http://www.forbes.com/sites/markrogowsky/2014/08/05/dont-be-evil-google-uses-its-power-justly-but-we-should-all-be-afraid

======
mathattack
It's a free email service. It will (by definition) come with strings.

